# كيف تكبر الخط عن طريق الماوس ؟



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

كبر الخط عن طريق الماوس .. حركة عجيبة !! 


كيف تكبر الخط عن طريق الماوس ؟

فكرة مجربة ومفيدة أثناء تصفح بعض المنتديات صغيرة الخط أوالعكس

هذه الطريقة وهي :

1- لابد أن يكون لديك فأرة وسكرول

والسكرول هو الجزء الدائري في وسط الفأرة من فوق 

2- إذا أردت أن تكبرالخط فما عليك إلا الضغط المستمر على ctrl , ثم 

تحريك السكرول إلى تحت وسوف تلاحظ أن الخط بدأ يكبر شيئاً فشيئاً

وإذا أردت تصغيري الخط فأضغط على ctrl بأستمرار وتحريك السكرول 

إلى فوق وسوف تلاحظ أن الخط بدأ يصغر شيئاً فشيئاً ​ 
 
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا  اخي كوكو

معلومة مهمة للى نظرهم خفيف


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

*جامده الحركه دى يا كوكو جربتها  لاقيتها حلوة
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ياكوكو لتعبك
وعلي المعلومة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جامده الحركه دى يا كوكو جربتها لاقيتها حلوة*
> *ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى*



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ياكوكو لتعبك​*
> 
> 
> 
> *وعلي المعلومة*​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ياكوكو لتعبك
وعلي المعلومة


----------



## prayer (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا كوكو علي المعلومــــــــــة

كوكو ده بيعمل حاجااااااااااات يا أخي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

peter_oscar قال:


> شكرا ياكوكو لتعبك
> وعلي المعلومة


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

prayer قال:


> شكرا يا كوكو علي المعلومــــــــــة​
> 
> كوكو ده بيعمل حاجااااااااااات يا أخي
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​


ههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههه 
جميلة اووووى يا كوكو
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بريسكلا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

